# Another newbie question



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

I have been visiting this forum for a while now.What is new is that I am moving from the US to Dubai end of July.
As soon as I get there I need to:
Open a bank account
Rent a car for the probation period(where, apr. how much for a medium size car)
rent a place for the probation period nearby(where,apr. how much for 1bed.apt)
I would be working at Academic village.
Sign up my son to an American curriculum school(affordable and good)
Do you know if school papers need to be notarized ,attested or the like
If you have any beneficial info on all this, please let me know.
Thank you


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

In order for you to open up a bank account, you'ld need to be a residence visa, will you entering the country on a Resident's Visa ? or is your company going to apply for it once you get to Emirates ? The naturalization process usually take about 7-10 days. 
I just got here in may, and have been renting a car on monthly basis until I can make up my mind on which vehicle I need to buy. Renting is running me AED 2200 for a Mid Size vehicle from Avis. I'm sure there are cheaper options available as well. 
You'ld be able to transfer your US license to UAE once your residency is complete, would run you about AED 100
Concerning notarization, I wouldn't know about your son as I don't have kids of my own  but I had to get my University Diplomas notarized and attested prior to coming here. You'd have to get it notarized and attested from State Dept & the embassy of UAE. 
I'm sure other people can give you more insight on apartments and school if you can state your budget.


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

*Thank you!*

I would be getting my visa through work.
Thank you for info regarding the car.
Did you move from the US?
Is it easy to get around?Are driving directions clear? 
Is Mirdiff relatively a good area to live near Academic village?
Regarding diplomas, I already started the process, I am concerned of how long it would take.
Regarding schools, I was looking in spending around 500$/mnth
Rent:around 1500$/mnth,1-(2 bedrooms would be great)
Please keep me posted of any additional info you may provide.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You can get a bank account without a residence visa with HSBC. You won't get a cheque book until you get your visa but you will get a couple of credit cards though, crazy !!!

All depending on your companies HR dept efficiency will have a big bearing on how quick you get your visa, mine took 4 weeks.

A 1 bed apartment will probably be in the region of between 100K - 120K depending on where you rent.

Don't know about the costs for renting a car, I have bought one. Works out cheaper over the course of 12 months (if it lasts that long).

If you speak to a school, they will tell you what you need to do with paperwork, but be quick as the schools close in the next 2 weeks for the summer recess


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Regarding the car you can get one (thoughing special) for more or else 1500 Dhs a month.
I think that for school 500$ (1800 Dhs), it isn't enough. I think you will need around 3000 Dhs/month. I think that other people can confirm this value.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You would be lucky to get a studio for $1500 per month (approx 5500 dhs per month/66,000 dhs per year)

As for an American school...no way.
$500 per month = 1850 dhs month/22,200 dhs per year 

Sorry to be so negagative, but I dont feel it is doable.

Orgi is also corect...you can open a bank account here (at some banks..also Emirates bank) without residency, you just dont get a cheque book.


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

Yeah I moved here from states, getting the notarization & attestation took me about 3 days, but I was in DC, so the process was much faster. 
Once you rent the car, its pretty easy to move around in Dubai, driving directions are posted everywhere. 

Mirdiff is quite a drive from Knowledge village, not to mention the traffic during rush hour. For $1500 you might find a one bedroom in Al Nahda or Qusais, they are a little ways from Knowledge Village as well. 

Ogri/Sgilli - your information might have helped me out had I known there were banks that would open up the account without the requirement of residence visa  I had called a couple of banks, and was informed I needed a residence visa to open up an account.


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

*thanks for the feedback*

by 500/mth, I meant 6000 a year.up to 10000 can still be ok for me if it is a good school.
My work location is academic city not knowledge village, I saw that other one on the map.In this case, anyone knows a reasonable and close place to rent?
I have one month of accomodation provided when I get there, so in total, I have 2 month to really worry about accomodation.Schools are what is concerning me.
My son is 14year old,has been in public american schools since KG.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Monalisa said:


> by 500/mth, I meant 6000 a year.up to 10000 can still be ok for me if it is a good school.
> My work location is academic city not knowledge village, I saw that other one on the map.In this case, anyone knows a reasonable and close place to rent?
> I have one month of accomodation provided when I get there, so in total, I have 2 month to really worry about accomodation.Schools are what is concerning me.
> My son is 14year old,has been in public american schools since KG.


Hi Monalisa

I am planning to move from Canada and have a 14 year old. The bad news is that in most of the schools the registration is already closed for 2008-2009. I am still trying to look for schools in the Greens area. It seems to me that I will have to change the system of education from American to British since some British schools still have some seats for that age.

Education is pretty pricey and most of American schools are in the 50K range (approx $13.5K USD per annum). You will need to add to that the cost of transportation which is approx $1.7K. So in all you should have a budget of something close to $15K (USD) for education.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Monalisa said:


> by 500/mth, I meant 6000 a year.up to 10000 can still be ok for me if it is a good school.
> My work location is academic city not knowledge village, I saw that other one on the map.In this case, anyone knows a reasonable and close place to rent?
> I have one month of accomodation provided when I get there, so in total, I have 2 month to really worry about accomodation.Schools are what is concerning me.
> My son is 14year old,has been in public american schools since KG.


Even if you mean 6,000-10,000 US dollars a year for school, you will still be struggling!
$10,000 equates to approx 37,000 dhs.
I would suggest a min amount needed for elementary levels is 40,000 dhs
(MIN)

I think Mirdiff would be the closest to live in ???
Is Academic city out on Emirates RD ???
Im not 100 %, so Ill wait for someone else to help with that part.
Re schools, to give you an example of fees at some of the American schools

Dubai American Academy (DAA) is (for yr 8)..54,944 dhs per year (does not include uniforms or buses if needed)
GEMS - Dubai American Academy

American School of Dubai 54,800 dhs per year + 5,510 entrance exam
Also does not include buses or uniforms.
www.asdubai.org

Im sure there are cheaper schools out there, but it will also depend on where you end up living also.


----------



## fitlike (Jan 20, 2008)

*driving licence etc*

whilst still in states, go to AAA and get an International Driving Licence, cost around $15, makes hiring a car here much easier.

we moved here in feb, with three kids grades 3 8 and 10, All three kids are in ASD, and have settled.

Many many many families (well the wife and kids) leave the country in the summer break........ because of the weather!!!


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you all for your input,I did take the time to go through the different threads and found it very helpfull.
I do however have a naive question:for those overseas new hires who get a package with no housing or school allowance,are there other options for paying the rent and school tuition upfront?From what I read,everything is upfront,does it mean if tuition is 50k and housing is 90K,do people come up with 140K when coming IN the country, before starting work?
I am familiar with the system in the States,people usually do not walk around with this kind of money, they are asked to pay a deposit,first and last month rent and installements.
If you have any info, please shed some light.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

School fees will be paid per term, so for example 45k school fees paid over the 3 terms, 15k per term.

As for housing, rent is payable either in 1 payment at the start of the tenancy or, depending on the landlord, may be paid in say 2, 3 or 4 payments during the year. This does all depend on the landlord.

Your company may be able to offer to loan you the money for your rent, then deduct it over the 12 month period from your salary


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

That is helpfull to know.
Is is customary to ask for a loan before I even start?
Would that be considered imposing?
Do they expect requests like that?
I am new at this overseas hire and I do not want to come acrosss as a new employee with issues(eventhough it is an issue!


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Monalisa

My company loaned me the money for the rent and they deduct it every month from my salary. I didn't have a problem with it. I did discuss it before signing the contract though!

Good luck


----------



## fjcruiser (Mar 19, 2008)

buy a copy of the Dubai explorer on Amazon. It is full of practical up to date info. Good luck with your move.


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Yed it is usual for the company to lend the money for a years payment of the rent.
And no it isn't imposing on the company. Must clarify any details before signing contact.


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Realy education in Dubai are getting to prices that i consider crazy


----------

